# Is this picture the correct Pin Out Code of the E46 BMW Business CD53 Radios?



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm trying to install a second data link cable on my Data Link-B port as shown below. A google search led me to the chart below.

I already know that our E46 the Data Link-A port is *always* used for the CD Changer/Sirius function prewired cable that ends up in the trunk. And the Data Link-B port is usually used for AUX-in function only when adding AUX input to the Radio.

But I want to have two CD Changer data link cables in my car one each off the A and B ports. So one will power my Sirius/CD Changer and the other my USA-Spec Ipod Integration kit.

Will this work or is the picture below the correct code for our Alpine Business CD53 17 pin radios Radio? Is the B-port and AUXiliary Port ONLY? or will it serve as a second CD Changer/Sirius port?










My car already has a BMW Sirius Receiver using Data Link Port-A and I wan't to use Port-B for the USA-Spec Ipod Integration.

This is what I'm trying to do....


----------

